# Red Tide



## TimTampa

Just read Sarasota and Manatee counties tested positive for low levels of red tide. Geez I hope a major bloom does not happen.


----------



## lemaymiami

The red tide organism (it's not an algae) is always present in our waters (both Gulf and Atlantic) in low levels... It's an easy thing to sign up for the weekly red tide report by asking on myfwc.com.... You'll get a weekly e-mail the way I do...

Years ago we used to expect problems in late summer - these past few years have been strikingly different so keeping an eye on it is not a bad idea (and that's where the news stories will come from if there's any problem - that weekly report).


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Restarting this thread because I didn’t see a current one. Think most of us have all seen the pictures from Tampa Bay — what a horrific sight. Seems like everyone is aware of the issues, but what is actually being done to turn the table on this? 

I’m not smart enough on the ecology and Marine science, so hoping an expert on the matter can chime in. How much of this is man-made, and how much natural?

what’s the fastest way to stop this? Who are the biggest offenders and how can they be stopped?

it’s obvious Florida needs some help, but where is it going to come from?

Pretty sure I speak for everyone on here… nobody wants to see our fisheries destroyed like this. It’s truly devastating, and I’m afraid if we don’t see ACTION taken now, some of this damage will be irreversible. 

can’t wait to hear from some experts on the matter. Thanks .


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes

The first start is to not dump millions of gallons of phosphates into Tampa Bay (Piney Point). The tarpon fishery was looking really good in Egmont and the Skyway. Went out after the storm and the increase of red tide was evident in the bay and no tarpon to be found. Had a good crab flush and tide and didn’t hook upon on any fish no bites on anything. This is going to be a rough summer / fall for our area. It’s very disappointing to see this, our fishery was looking good after 2018 and it will be devastated again.


----------



## RennieRae

Its a terrible situation that has been most likely enhanced this year from the Piney Point dump (as Mad Beach mentioned). Here is the site for FWC monitoring. 

Red Tide Current Status (arcgis.com)


----------



## Miles813

Mad Beach Hewes said:


> The first start is to not dump millions of gallons of phosphates into Tampa Bay (Piney Point). The tarpon fishery was looking really good in Egmont and the Skyway. Went out after the storm and the increase of red tide was evident in the bay and no tarpon to be found. Had a good crab flush and tide and didn’t hook upon on any fish no bites on anything. This is going to be a rough summer / fall for our area. It’s very disappointing to see this, our fishery was looking good after 2018 and it will be devastated again.


Cannot forget Pinellas county dumping thousands of gallons of raw sewage into the bay and the more recent Apollo beach sewage leak.


----------



## Mnigro

Was just down for a week 7/5-7/11 in Indian Rocks. Low to moderate red tide apparent from walking the beach as it burned your nose a bit. Low level fish kill of mainly pin fish, mullet and croaker but the numbers of dead fish decreased through the week.
Went to check out Fort Desoto one day and it was starkly different. Massive fish kill including tarpon, reds, trout, snook, grouper, etc. Piles and piles of carcasses, could barely stand the smell 50 yards off the shore. Big problems ahead, unfortunately.


----------



## Megalops

Red Tide Affects Tampa Bay Fishing, Catch-And-Release Only


Dead snook and other iconic fish have been floating in the bay because of red tide. Temporary protections have been put in place for them.




patch.com


----------



## skinny_fishing

Fish are starting to come back now in the St.Pete area, was at Fort DeSoto yesterday and saw lots of Snook and Redfish, as well as a TON of Sheepshead around the mangroves. Couple of days before that I was in Boca Ciega Bay (Veteran's Park) and saw more Snook and a bunch of Sheepshead. Just about three weeks ago there was NOTHING, no fish at all besides baitfish swimming around so it's a good sign I think this area is in the clear as long as red tide doesn't drift back at us


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes

skinny_fishing said:


> Fish are starting to come back now in the St.Pete area, was at Fort DeSoto yesterday and saw lots of Snook and Redfish, as well as a TON of Sheepshead around the mangroves. Couple of days before that I was in Boca Ciega Bay (Veteran's Park) and saw more Snook and a bunch of Sheepshead. Just about three weeks ago there was NOTHING, no fish at all besides baitfish swimming around so it's a good sign I think this area is in the clear as long as red tide doesn't drift back at us


That’s good to hear, thank you for the update.


----------



## flysalt060

Redtide from SGI to Indian pass. Fish kills starting.


----------



## spc7669

flysalt060 said:


> Redtide from SGI to Indian pass. Fish kills starting.


Saw them this week and IP. Heard from other guys fishing it’s in St. Joe Bay too


----------



## Gatorbig

Dead fish in st Andrew's Bay panama city. 

Will be in Choctawhatchee this weekend🤞


----------



## Papa

I grew up in Punta Gordy, I am 65 years old and have been fishing gulf waters since age 3, my Dad would spend the night on little Captiva and catch Snook off the beach all night. I remember not being able to breath because the Red tide was so prevalent in the air on the gulf side of Little Captivate. The Red Tide was here long before us and will be here long after us. You can’t and won’t ever stop it, you just have to deal with it!
Now for the algae blooms that is MAN MADE AND CAN BE MITIGATED.


----------

